# decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos con mux



## Domingui (Feb 5, 2007)

quien me podria ayudar a realizar ese circuito que pues la vdd no tengo la menor idea de como empezarlo mas aparte no se como jalan un mux malditos inges T_T

se los agradeceria mucho por favor


----------



## mabauti (Feb 5, 2007)

comienza por hacer el contador (ya despues le agregaras el mux)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=116


----------



## Domingui (Feb 6, 2007)

okas sensei y no es burla thx =3


----------



## Domingui (Feb 18, 2007)

yata ya arme el circuito ahora donde implmento el mux
 gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 19, 2007)

lo armaste fisicamento o con circuit maker?

que tipo de display le pusiste (anodo o catodo comun)?

necesitaras 7 multplexores 16:1 (IC 74150) y 7 resistencias de 1kilo ohm


----------



## Domingui (Feb 20, 2007)

fisicamente y utilize el 74 47 y creo q es anodo no recuerdo bien y no me puedo fijar porq el proto lo deje en el lab


----------



## mabauti (Feb 21, 2007)

avisa cuando tengas los mux y las resistencias


----------



## Domingui (Mar 5, 2007)

oye disculpa por la tardanza pero aqui en mi rancho no vende ese ttl nada mas el 8 entradas 1 salida y le pregunte al catedratico y me dijo q nada mas lo demuestre en un solo display y pos compre el mux q te acabo de mencionar.

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Mar 6, 2007)

¿es necesario mostrar los 16 valores posibles [0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,B,C,D,E y F]?
en este caso necesitaras 14 (catorce) mux 8:1 y 2 (dos) mux 2:1 (74ls157)

o

¿solo requieres 8 valores posibles? [0,1,2,3,4,5,6 y 7]?
en este caso necesitaras 7 (siete) mux 8:1.

¿cual es el codigo del mux que adquiriste?


----------



## Domingui (Mar 7, 2007)

buenas el mux q me venden aqui en mty es el 74151 y si perdona me equivoq necesito dar los 16 valores posibles  oye te agradesco la ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Mar 7, 2007)

si quieres los 16 valores entonces mejor te conviene comprar los mux de 16:1
en agelectronica.com venden estos mux (MM74C150N) en 6 pesos ivaincluido + 70 de envio y te lo tienen en 3 dias habiles . NO soy empleado de ahi, pero si les he comprado. necesitas ademas 7 (siete) resistencias de 1.5K 

Lee mi anterior mensaje , haz cuentas y postea tu decision


----------



## Domingui (Mar 24, 2007)

ya esta disculpa la tardansa pero estoy en periodo de examenes yaconcegui los mux 74C150 ahora como los conecto 

te agadresco por la ayuda q me proporcionas


----------



## mabauti (Mar 25, 2007)

ya que tienes los displays de anodo comun y los mux, bajate el datasheet del mux para que sepas cuales son las señales. Como una referencia tienes esto:



La clave para conectar los diferentes pines está sencilla , te debe dar una tabla asi:



La forma de conectar los mux's está facil, aqui tienes como debes conectar para los dos primeros segmentos:



Tu tarea es conectar los mux para los otros segmentos : c,d,e,f y g. No debes tener problemas para hacer eso. 

Adelante y reporta tu avance 8)


----------



## Domingui (Mar 26, 2007)

ya esta ya conecte todos los mux con sus respectivos segmentos
ahora no se si toy muy bruto o q rollo pero no se como conectarlos con el 7490 y 7447

si me podrias aclarar esa pequeña incognita


----------



## mabauti (Mar 26, 2007)

primero haz una prueba :

Conecta

D C B A ........Te debe mostrar
0 0 0 0  ........  0
0 0 1 1 .........3
1 1 1 0 ......... E


----------



## Domingui (Mar 29, 2007)

pues con la novedad q no me jalo no se si los conecte mal los 74 90 al los mux o el voltaje q le estoy poniendo no es el suficiente ( 5 volts) no se como conectar o donde iria el 7490 al mux si me podrias decir porq me dijiste como hacer el contador mas no me dijiste como añadir el mux al circuito sorry pero estoy algo menso si me podrias resolver esas dudas y muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Mar 29, 2007)

Primero haz la prueba que te digo en mi anterior post :  0 significa que va a Tierra (-); y 1 significa que va a Vcc (+5volts).


----------



## Domingui (Mar 31, 2007)

ya me salio soy un bru pero ya salio ahora cual  es el siguiente paso


----------



## mabauti (Mar 31, 2007)

el proposito de los muxs, era el de sustituir al 74ls47, por lo tanto debes de conectarlos asi :


----------



## Domingui (Abr 13, 2007)

excelente muchas gracias estoy muy agradecido contigo gracias por tu tiempo ojala en el futuro te pueda ayudar en algo 

atte 
Domingui


----------



## maggie (Abr 18, 2007)

[/color]disculpa quiero saber si me puedes ayudar a crear un display que marque la hora de la computadora, pero hay que programar con c++????el maestro dice q no podemos usar el puerto paralelo porque tiene 9 pines y para crear el reloj nos hacen falta 4. podrias??


----------



## mabauti (Abr 18, 2007)

para mostrar la hora necesitarias 4 displays , los cuales podrias manejar con un 74ls47 y multiplexar usando 4 lineas de control , total  = 8 pines de salida, los cuales  si tiene puerto paralelo.

En el foro hay un topico acerca de la interfase con el puerto paralelo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3890.html


----------



## maggie (Abr 23, 2007)

sera q me podrias ayudar dandome los pasos para iniciar a hacerlo es un proyecto final, y ni siquiera hemos visto nada de circuitos o algo asi


----------



## mabauti (Abr 23, 2007)

Te recomiendo que primero leas topico que puse y hagas los ejercicios sencillos que ahi vienen.

para los circuitos integrados que te mencione , seria mejor que hablaras con algun instructor.


Ya cuando hayas hecho todo eso , si te quedan dudas, con gusto te respondere.

Suerte !


----------



## maggie (May 8, 2007)

tengo todo el circuito ya hecho nada mas me falta la programacion en c++ sera q la tengas o que alguien me la pueda pasar


----------

